# Vets



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought this would be a good post here is my favorite vets in my area. This way anyone in the immediate area would be able to use this posting as a reference. Please feel free to list your vet's office and prices.

Dr. Bruce Carstens
Willow Rock Pet Hospital
6661 - M Stanford Ranch Road
Rocklin, CA 95677
(916) 630-9234
[email protected]

He charges half price on everything small animal related so for rat's it is a 15 dollar office visit and everything they need (meds, procedures) is half off the regular price for other animals. Dr. Carstens is super nice and very understanding.

Petcare Veterinary Clinic
1014 Douglas Blvd.Roseville, CA 95678
Drs. Sandra McRoberts, Laura Rensink
(916) 791-9599
Low-cost spay and neuter services


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

dude! this is so stickyed!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have to contact ratman to see if this is permitted. One of my forums has a really great one and I asked another one if they would allow it, and they said no.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i double checked with ratman. this topic is allowed. if anyone else has contact info on their favorite vet in the area please post.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Dr. Frederick McMullan
All Pets Hospital
8660 Perkins Rd.
Baton Rouge, LA 70810-1026
(225) 767-2462


Best exotics vet in Louisiana, IMO. 

Visits are around $40, a spay is around $140, neuter about $80. Tumor removals are discussed after the surgery is over. Dr. McMullan is very nice and knows how to handle those energetic little rascals.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://dmoz.org/Health/Animal/Veterinary_Medicine/Veterinarians/United_States/
US vet list


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Malta Animal Hospital
604 Route 67
Ballston Spa, NY 12020
518-885-2550

Group or "litter visits" are available at a flat rate of about 75$.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

mr moran
rainbow hill
worcester
uk
not sure of the proper address but if its needed pm me
hes an amazing vet!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/Templates/system/FAVSearch.asp?NodeID=89660

UK vets


----------



## kittentaboo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Vet in Virginia, close to my location in Frederick, MD*

Blue Ridge Veterinary Associates
120 East Cornwell Lane
Purcellville, VA 20132
504.338.7387
www.blueridgevets.com

This is the only vet I know of nearby that will see my rabbit or rats. So far so good with them.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

ladylady....can you repost the u.s vet list...i can't get it to pop up.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Thanks ladylady....that list really helps


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

kkdepp said:


> Thanks ladylady....that list really helps


em :lol: Im confused as usual 

://dmoz.org/Health/Animal/Veterinary_Medicine/Veterinarians/United_States/


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.any-uk-vet.co.uk/index.htm
more uk vets


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Q How do I find a vet who will see my rat?*
Join local fancy rat groups/forums/myspace groups....
Search for "rat" "vet" "location"...

could people please add to this?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I just took out my phone book and called every vet listed LoL


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

NEW JERSEY rat vets

I personally found dr cyndi brown to be wonderful. shes located at red bank vet hospital. 

DR cyndi brown
(732) 747-3636
197 Hence Avenue Tinton Falls, Nj


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

the vet that we went to was
Eastside Avian and Exotics animal hospital. 

is it expensive to pay $50 just for the vet to see your rat? 
I sort of thought it was. iunno.

are office calls usually that much?


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

Olathe Animal Hospital
Office Phone:
913-764-1415
Fax:
913-764-7010
E-mail:
[email protected]

only on in KCK area that will do rats cept maybe in witchita. charge is 46$ for the visit


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

CHICAGO AREA

Dr. Shannon Long
The Animal Doctor
600 Industrial Drive, Unit L
Cary, Illinois 60013 


Phone: 847-516-8190
Fax: 847-516-8624
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

For North East Pennsylvania:

Creekside Animal Hospital
route 309 Noxen PA
Dr Lynn D'Alessandro

She's wonderful. An hour away but worth it. Would you believe the only vets in the area that will treat rats are all at least an hour away? Yeesh


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got a good couple of vets for Kentucky. Or am I the only one from there? Oh well. 

Dr Bianca Zaffarano and/or Dr Jennifer Walker
Pennyroyal Small and Exotic Animal Hospital 
247 Regency Circle
Lexington, KY. 40503

The cost of a rat checkup is $45, but you get a discount if you bring in multiple animals. Everyone is really nice! They give your rat treats and handle everything from spay.neuter to tumor-removal. They also practice humane euthanization. That means if worst comes to worst, they put your rat to sleep with gas before they put the needle in, so there's absolutely no pain. And both vets have owned pet rats before, so they understand the finer points of ratdom. I highly recommend them.


----------



## fati (Feb 18, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good vet in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (or Gatineau Quebec)?


----------



## fakesalt (Feb 23, 2008)

What about a vet in/around Lansing, MI?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Dr. Julia Becker
Tippecanoe Animal Hospital
Lafayette, IN

Everyone who knows me knows that Dr. Becker is the most amazing vet ever.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Mobile Veterinary Clinic of Auburn, NY

Home health Care for Dogs and Cats
I know they do home visits on Tuesdays, I think
Also open Saturday mornings
5636 South St. Route 34
Auburn, NY 13021

Iris Linda Goldfarb, MA, MPH, DVM
Telephone:315-252-9085



They got me in, in about 2 weeks. The secretary is not the most pleasant person, but I suppose she could have been having a rotten day. Dr. Goldfarb was very kind and knowledgeable. $25 for an office visit and the did a lab on all of the rat's feces, my total was $37. I brought in all three although the visit was only for Freya, Zelda looked as if she could be pregnant, so I wanted to know if it was a yes or no. Dr. Goldfarb saw Freya and then went to do her other scheduled patients and came back about 10 minutes later and looked at Zelda and Artemis. Ill will go back if I need to, she takes exotics and isnt far from me.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone experienced a vet in Washington state?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

David Petrunich
9609 Bradshaw Rd.
Elk Grove, CA 95624
(916) 685-2494

I love this vet. He was understanding and good with my rat. He also has his own little ratties at home!

An exam is $52 there. Kind of pricey, but worth it IMO.

They also have awesome hours. 6:00am-10:00pm everyday including weekends! Whenever I call during the same day, they always get me in. They are great with other animals also.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Milwaukee, WI area

Small Animal Hospital
2340 N Newhall St
Milwaukee, WI 53211
(414) 276-0701

They are expensive but knowledgeable, and have more than one vet on staff that is great with rats. They've done surgery on a few of my ratties, and sent a sweet card when Becky passed away.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

What about in Texas, in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?


----------



## gefingerpoken (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone give me the name of some vets in the Los Angeles area that can spay female rats for an affordable price? The lowest price I've been quoted so far is $187 per rat.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

In the southern Indiana/Louisville Kentucky area:

Dr. Hollis
812-949-2256

2842 Charlestown Rd.
New Albany, IN 

She spayed our girl for $90, no office visit fee, and she owns pet rats herself!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Does anybody know of a good, inexpensive vet in the DFW area? (Texas)


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

Castle West Animal Hospital in San Antonio - Dr. McGehee is knowledgeable, very gentle and nice, a bit pricey at $49 for a checkup for my two rats but worth it. He specializes in small animals, birds, and exotics but I've seen people bringing in dogs as well.

It's also nice that he and the rest of the staff all love rats. According to his assistant when I was there, "rats are the BEST pets."

11105 West Avenue, San Antonio TX 78213 210-344-8259


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I need one in central florida. Mine says he does exotics but for some reason that doesnt mean rats. Please help. I want to find a vet BEFORE I have a problem. Thanks.


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr. Scott Gellman
Glenolden Animal Hospital
405 MacDade Blvd, Glenolden PA 19036
(610)237-6120

A sweet man, loves rats. :] I took Temp in for his mites and he gave him Revolution, cuddled him, made sure I was feeding him quality foods, had an appropriate sized cage. He calls to check up on his patients after he sees them very often. They're a bit pricey for an office visit, $50 (although I think this was combined with a "new patient processing fee" so perhaps they're cheaper usually), but in this area there are few exotic vets that I trust so I'm willing to pay it. Always friendly and thoughtful. I'll be back in 2 weeks for a follow-up appointment, and I look forward to it!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Here are a couple for MD.. These are my favorites  lol...
http://chadwellanimalhospital.com/
http://easternanimalhospital.com/Templates/vector.aspx


----------



## DawnW (Jan 10, 2008)

I live in newfoundland canada here the vets try to get you for your money. Like it costs 44.00 plus tax for me to even get my rat in to see him. 66.50-130.50 to get blood work. And the other vet here in town wont even look at rats ( I dont know why ). I just feel that there should be something out there for people who are less fortunate to get their sick animals to the doctor


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a vet in the Daytona Beach, FL area who sees rats and will neuter males? (rats that is) I can drive as far as Orlando, Jacksonville or even Tampa if necessary. 
Thanks!


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a vet in the Daytona Beach, FL area who sees rats and will neuter males? (rats that is) I can drive as far as Orlando, Jacksonville or even Tampa if necessary. 
Thanks!


----------



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a couple links incase anyone is not having any luck finding a vet.

RMCA Veterinarian listings - http://www.rmca.org/Resources/vets.htm/
__________________

Canadian Vets link.

http://www.petratscanada.com/vets_canada.htm


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*NEW HAMPSHIRE VET*

I love my vet, although surgery is a little expensive (so I just found out). She's really good, highly reccomended. The staff is very nice and they love my boys!

Northside Animal Hopspital
Dr. Winifred Krogman
574 Arah Rd
Hooksett, NH 03106
603-622-5299
http://www.northsideanimalhospital.com/


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I found out the hard way that Cherokee Animal Clinic in Overland Park , Kansas claims to treat rats, but they will refer you somewhere else for medical issues. There idea of treating rats is a nail trim.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Upstate NY:

Southern Tier Animal Hospital, Front St, Vestal, Dr. Whittner, (formerly Valley Animal Hospital)

and 

Vestal Animal Hospital, Rte 434, Dr. Tracy Durham.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unstickied - list has been updated;

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=122835.html#122835


----------

